# Cool black glass patina



## J.R. Collector (Mar 11, 2020)

Just thought I would share this. Digging through a box and couldnt help but share this pretty patina.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 12, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## slugplate (Mar 13, 2020)

Great bottle! Has me leaning toward 1880s with its applied collar. Try not scratch the iridescence, IMHO it makes the bottle more attractive and valuable. Also looks like a 3-piece mold.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 13, 2020)

Thanks for the replies. Definitely a three piece mold. I absolutely love patina it is showing. Here is a pic of the bottom


----------

